

Ask YC: job market for functional programmers - time_management

I wasn't a computer science major in college, though I took some classes in it. My first programming job (most recent) was at a hedge fund, and most of my work was in the functional paradigm.<p>I'm not afraid to learn a new language, because that's always been easy for me, but I want to continue working in functional languages, e.g. Lisp, Haskell, ML.<p>What types of work are people doing with these languages? How is the FP job market, in general, where are the jobs located, and which of these languages are most employable?
======
icey
You're going to have the most luck in NYC and Boston, with some smaller
success in the D.C. and SFO areas.

As far as I can tell, FP is mostly being used in the financial sector, with
some smaller uses in research.

~~~
time_management
Why is there so much FP in finance? I had the impression that finance used
mostly C++, which is a big part of why I avoided applying for most quant jobs.

~~~
goofygrin
Hedge fund jobs here in Dallas are looking heavily for C# and vba (excel)
skills.

There are about 2-5 hedge fund jobs that have been open for at least a year
that just can't find someone willing to work their butt off for $110k and 50+
hours a week.

